

Hacking the System - nishantmodak

How can we all together _hack_ the system for our own good?<p>(With respect to issues like 1. Security of Women 2. Bribery etc. )<p>(Context: Whats been happening India)
======
ankurdhama
When OS (Politicians/Govt) layer of your system is inefficient, old, slow as
hell and has pathetic security subsystem, you need to format the system and
install a new one based on today's need. It is a drastic step but a much
better then keep on patching the current system and hope that we can get rid
of this hell.

